# Mehr Schriftarten in OpenOffice

## JoHo42

Hi Leute,

wie bekomme ich mehr Schriftarten auf meinem System.

Oder besser gesagt in OpenOffice.

Gruss Joerg

----------

## franzf

* Über portage installieren (schau mal nach /usr/portage/media-fonts)

* Über den Schriftarten-Installations-Dialog deines DE

* direkt nach ~/.fonts die TTF kopieren

Beschäftige dich auch mit eselect fontconfig

----------

## JoHo42

Hi franzf,

emerge font hat soweit funktioniert, allerdings sehe ich diese nicht in OO.

Muss ich diese noch in der Xorg.conf eintragen?

Gruss Joerg

----------

## franzf

Könntest du noch sagen, welche Fonts du installiert hast?

Eigentlich sollte das sofort verfügbar sein.

----------

## JoHo42

Hi franzf,

diese Fonts:

font-adobe-100dpi

font-misc-misc

font-schumacher-misc

unfonts

Gruss Joerg

----------

## Josef.95

Hi Joerg

Was für Fonts vermisst du denn?

Ansonsten könntest du auch das  xorg-x11 meta Package installieren, dann solltest du nahezu alles verfügbar haben was das Herz begehrt.

----------

## JoHo42

Hi Josef.95,

was ich vermisse weiss ich auch nicht so genau.

Ich weiss nur das ich gerade mal 25 Schriftarten in OpenOffice habe.

Da hätte ich schon ganz gerne mehr.

Gruss Jörg

----------

## musv

Nachdem du die Schriftarten installiert hast, solltest du noch ein:

```
fc-cache -fv
```

(als root) ausführen. Damit werden die entsprechenden Schriftarten als Fontdirs registriert.

Früher musste man die Schriftarten noch über die Openoffice-Admin-Oberfläche (/usr/lib/openoffice/program/spadmin) hinzufügen. Mittlerweile ist das wohl überflüssig. Zumindest steht da bei mir auch nur eine Schriftart drin.

Ach ja, bei mir sind folgende Schriftarten installiert:

```
qlist -I media-fonts

media-fonts/alee-fonts

media-fonts/arkpandora

media-fonts/artwiz-aleczapka-en

media-fonts/corefonts

media-fonts/dejavu

media-fonts/encodings

media-fonts/font-adobe-100dpi

media-fonts/font-adobe-75dpi

media-fonts/font-adobe-utopia-100dpi

media-fonts/font-adobe-utopia-75dpi

media-fonts/font-adobe-utopia-type1

media-fonts/font-alias

media-fonts/font-bh-100dpi

media-fonts/font-bh-75dpi

media-fonts/font-bh-lucidatypewriter-100dpi

media-fonts/font-bh-lucidatypewriter-75dpi

media-fonts/font-bh-ttf

media-fonts/font-bh-type1

media-fonts/font-bitstream-100dpi

media-fonts/font-bitstream-75dpi

media-fonts/font-bitstream-speedo

media-fonts/font-bitstream-type1

media-fonts/font-ibm-type1

media-fonts/font-micro-misc

media-fonts/font-misc-misc

media-fonts/font-mutt-misc

media-fonts/font-schumacher-misc

media-fonts/font-sony-misc

media-fonts/font-sun-misc

media-fonts/font-util

media-fonts/font-xfree86-type1

media-fonts/freefont-ttf

media-fonts/freefonts

media-fonts/hunkyfonts

media-fonts/inconsolata

media-fonts/intlfonts

media-fonts/lfpfonts-fix

media-fonts/lfpfonts-var

media-fonts/sgi-fonts

media-fonts/terminus-font

media-fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera

media-fonts/unifont

media-fonts/urw-fonts

media-fonts/x11fonts-jmk
```

Im Openoffice hab ich definitiv mehr als 25 zur Auswahl

----------

## JoHo42

Hi musv,

hat leider nix gebracht.

Ich habe das Kommando als root und user eingegeben.

Ich habe immer noch 25 Schriftarten in OO.

Gruss Joerg

----------

